# Picking Up a '91 20V Sedan Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So I found a '91 200 Sedan. It still has the UFOs and is at about 190,000 miles, but the 3B is strong, and the owner (since '94) has full service records dating back that far, with Mobil 1 oil changes the whole way though, new UFOs at 150k, along with timing belt, water pump, etc. I'm pretty psyched. We may use it as a basis for some tech articles, though I doubt we'll do a full-fledged project. You never know though.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Picking Up a '91 20V Sedan Today ([email protected])*

Congrats!!!
Really cool cars.
The daddy to the s4/6.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Picking Up a '91 20V Sedan Today (Sepp)*

Yeah, totally. I love the digital boost guage and the oldschool ABS defeat button.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*killer abs*

on the 5000s' i've had i need that defeat button or else the pedal goes all wonky


_Modified by jetta5000 at 6:28 PM 7-21-2006_


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

nice pick up do you have pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

I just shot some photos last week with our RS 4 we had for Waterfest. I kept the 200 in the back in most pics as she's not near as pretty as the RS (not the lines, as I love the look of the 200, but the paint's worn). Still, cool shots and nice to see the lineage. I'm not at home right now, but I'll try to post shortly.
We're also going to do a series of articles based around the car.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

What ever came of your 4000 project (Was it a 4K?)?
-teach


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

It's a slow brew. The exterior has been stripped of all attachments except glass and three door handles, interior is partially out, engine is still in. I've picked up some more parts (BBS chin spoiler, Kamei chin spoiler, euro lights, UrQ 20V steering wheel and a few other things). 
The car needs to be final-prepped for paint and the engine needs to come out. I need to get more serious about buying parts to prep once it's done. The hardest part has been finding Euro bumpers. No one brings them over and no one on that side of the pond wants to ship.
I'm going to drive this 100 for a while. I've never owned one, and it's an icon. Paint is rough, but mechanically it's very sound. So, as much as I hate to say it as I really like the car, it could be the drivetrain donor for the 4K in the future once I start putting that back together.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lot of 200q20v info out there.
http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/welcome.html
http://www.sjmauto.com
http://www.audifans.com/pipermail/200q20v/
Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (cjmiller)*

Awesome. Thanks Chris.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ufo's are sweet for high speed braking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

